# Darts



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Anyone watching?

Booze up finals party tomorrow at my brothers. He's got his board sorted, now all I need to do is find my "arras", haven't played in 10 years!


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

My board hangs in the kitchen, it's only used when family or friends from the Continent are staying over. I only watch when Barneveld is playing


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thought he had a 9 darter this evening. 7 treble 20's on the trot bloody good arras!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

namaste said:


> My board hangs in the kitchen, it's only used when family or friends from the Continent are staying over. I only watch when Barneveld is playing


I read an article in the Times today where Barneveld was quoted as saying that in Holland he was the "Dutch Beckham"







Is this true? Is he that popular?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

In a word Mark, YES! Darts is huge over there, 1/3 of the population will be watching tomorrows final.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well done BARNEY!

You wiped the floor with Adams.

In my own family tri brother championship i came last! Although I got a few 140's (none of us got a 180) and I had 3 checkouts over a ton!!! But my kid brother had a point to prove, I think he's been practicing for a fortnight!









Oh I drank the most as well which probably accounts for my losing!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I think the British Darts Organisation's World Championship is a great event and its great to have the Dutch in the crowd









I just wish there was one world championship; the Professional Darts Corporation's version also has some great players notably Phil Taylor.

They don't (or can't) play in both sadly









Well done Barney .... I think he will be challenging the Craftey Cockney's record of 5 chapionships next year ... trouble is with the PDC boys not competing will it really be as big an achievement?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I thought the final was bleedin crap


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> I thought the final was bleedin crap


 It wasn't the best final I agree .... most of the best darts players are on the PDC circuit ...I wish they would get together again


----------

